# Durgo Valve placement question.



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok guys I'm looking at my code book for information about vent stacks and cant find what I'm looking for. My brother in law wants the vent moved to another wall. In the UK as long as it's not end of run we can use a thing called a durgo valve (AAV) and place it above basin height. Does anybody have information about the use of Durgo's in the US. A few of his neighbors have no vent to roof outlets so I'm wondering if code allows durgos no matter if end of run or not? I called his plumber and spoke to him about it also but he has never heard of a durgo valve?  So he was no help.


----------

